# Kindle 4 - wrong page numbers



## Tigro (Jan 29, 2012)

Hello everyone!

I have Kindle 4 (non-touch) with the latest firmware update and have lately come across a problem. I converted an .rtf file to .mobi using Calibre and though the file itself works properly, it gives wrong page numbers - page 1 lasts for 5 actual page turns, page 2 for some other amount and so forth. I tried converting a .pdf with the same content but it changed nothing. I also tried another .rtf with the same content, which produced a slightly different effect - there were no page numbers at all until I moved the .apnx file from the ~filename.sdr folder to the main folder of the specific book. After that - exact same problem. Tried creating .apnx'es with the APNX plugin but the same thing happens. 

I checked and Amazon books which I bought from the Amazon Store have the very same issue - one page number lasts for some five page turns. How can I fix this?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Page numbers in the Kindle do not equate to screen views, instead they are supposed to equate to the page turns in a physical version of the book. It does seem strange that it would be five page turns, though?  How many pages was the RTF document?  And does it change when you change the font size?  The Jack Reacher book I just looked at was two screen views to each page number.

I don't do much conversion myself, so can't say how Calibre changes that.

Betsy


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

Calibre generates fake page numbers, as it has no way of knowing which part of the document or book relates to the original "book", which is what it is trying to replicate.  Amazon sets up page numbers so that they correspond to a specific paper book edition, so you can refer to page numbers instead of using locations.


----------

